# Peppermint Shaving Soap



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Is this a bad idea?

I was thinking for women for the holidays - not men on their faces. I was thinking of a gift box - all peppermint - bath bar, shaving bar, and foot cream.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think it would be a bad idea, but you never know how something is going to do unless you try..... If you have regular customers why not ask around? see how much interest you get before you put all that time into it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Or just do two....one, something warming like warm vanillia sugar or cranberry marmalade or a food scent etc. for winter, and peppermint for the rest of the year...I don't even use my mint soap this time of year it is simply to chilling


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Maybe I need to clarify. I will only do a peppermint for the holidays. I have a bath bar, foot cream, and was thinking of shaving soap as a boxed set. Peppermint for the holidays only. I offer another mint combo as a regular. I'm looking at marketing, not practicality. Candy canes and all that. 

I just didn't want to make a peppermint shave bar for women if it was going to be really irritating to the skin (of course, I won't use too much in the batch). 

That was my question. Is a peppermint shave bar a bad idea? Could it be so irritating that it could cause problems (in a general nature)?

I appreciate the replies.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I will use my peppermint soap and shave my legs and letcha know. I have sensitive skin and a strong peppermint soap- get back to ya in a bit. 

BTW, while I am not a big peppermint fan, this is my hands down top seller year round.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I used soap I scent with peppermint eo at 1 ppo (strong) and it didn't sting at all when or after I shaved. hth


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I used my own Eucalyptus 'n Herb soap the other day and it worked fine too. That's 'mint-related' right? I think it's a good, idea! I like to do different things and sometimes you have a 'hit', sometimes you don't. Hope yours sells great!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

jdranch said:


> I used soap I scent with peppermint eo at 1 ppo (strong) and it didn't sting at all when or after I shaved. hth


Thanks for that info, Jennifer. I scent the pure peppermint at .5 ppo so I should have no problem. It's a go for me, then.

LOL. Of course, this is for Christmas sales so I'm really behind the eight ball. Story of my life.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Hohohohurry up and you can do it! I'm still waiting for my mold, so you are way ahead of me!!! :biggrin (Of course I'm not counting on sales yet, just product to give away to be tested (and hopefully loved) by the 'lucky recipients'.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Trysta said:


> Hohohohurry up and you can do it! I'm still waiting for my mold, so you are way ahead of me!!! :biggrin (Of course I'm not counting on sales yet, just product to give away to be tested (and hopefully loved) by the 'lucky recipients'.


I'm telling you Marion, if you follow the advice and start with the WM recipe on here, your soaps WILL BE loved by all who receive them. I can't tell you how many complements I get. And there are two other soapers in our FM (one, it is not her main business and she only offers a few choices of scents, and the other is glycerin M&P). A couple that sometimes mans the booth for the glycerin soaper, they come and buy mine because they love it and find it far superior. Just this past Saturday, I had a couple come to the booth and mention that they tried the other GM soaper's soap because I was closed that day (convention, I think) and said mine was much better - felt more luxurious. It doesn't get any better than that! (Thank you DGI soapers!)


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Cindy. Yeah, I feel like I'm getting great soaping advice over here. I can't afford to jump in big, buy lots of supplies and mess some batches up, so I studied, read, and listened a lot, made a bit of soap, and feel like I have a good plan now to go with. And I know that when things go haywire, I can go to this forum and ask what it was that I did wrong! 

I have found out I absolutely love GM soap (isn't it odd that I had never tried it until I made it myself? Now I'm trying others' to see what ideas they have and what my soap could/should be like). I really love exploring new options and with this soaping and a small new milk market I just found, I hope I can start making some profit with this goat farm. We kind of need it...


----------

